# POG Measuring question



## CourtneyLizz (Mar 29, 2021)

With the paper pog, I see the measurements between the shelfs in inches. But what part of the shelf are we measuring? So say from the 2nd shelf to the 3rd shelf there is supposed to be 10 inches between them, am I measuring from the bottom edge of the second shelf to the bottom edge of the third? or from the top(flat part) of the 2nd shelf  to the top part of the third? Or something else?


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 29, 2021)

CourtneyLizz said:


> With the paper pog, I see the measurements between the shelfs in inches. But what part of the shelf are we measuring? So say from the 2nd shelf to the 3rd shelf there is supposed to be 10 inches between them, am I measuring from the bottom edge of the second shelf to the bottom edge of the third? or from the top(flat part) of the 2nd shelf  to the top part of the third? Or something else?


Measure from the top side of the second shelf to the bottom part of the third


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 29, 2021)

masterofalltrades said:


> Measure from the top side of the second shelf to the bottom part of the third


I’ve always measured from the top of the shelf to the top of the next shelf. Was I taught wrong? Lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2021)

Slightly dated.
Plano tips:
I find that no matter how much you rush to get things done, it won't make you set that much faster. It's about how you prepare and plan it.

Here are some tips if you haven't been taught this already. Some are fairly obvious, but just in case.

- Prepare before you start setting. Get all your labels and strips. Take a good look at your plano and plan your attack, what fixtures do I need? do I need backer paper? will it be easier to set 1 section at a time or all at once? Look at the cover sheet, it gives you info on what fixture you need and how many. If you look at the quantity, it may say +3, that means you need 3 more pegs and the rest that's already on that aisle can be reused)

- Try not to count the holes at first for peg height. Use your measuring tape. Each hole is exactly 1" apart. ex. from base shelf to top hole = 76" and where top and bottom back paper meets, it's always 36" (except endcaps = 34"). You can mark your tape measure to even find the letters, like the pic below.









- For revisions, you gotta decide what will be quicker. If there's 2-5 pegged items changing, just fix those and leave the rest of the stuff around it. If it's like 10+ pegs, or the old set is all messed up and zone is terrible, it might actually be quicker to take it all down and start from scratch. Don't clean too much unless it's really bad. Dust and move on.

- When doing a whole aisle or multiple sections, try to do a certain tasks all at once. Here's an example of my process.
1. Demerchandise everything. Don't organize it too much, just throw the sucker in a cart/repack box.
2. Remove unnecessary fixtures and add any that's required. Then remove old labels and strips. (you don't want to clean before this step, because why clean a shelf if you end up not using it?)
3. Put up any backer paper.
3. Set all the strips.
4. Adjust shelf height based on what the strips say using a measuring tape, don't look at the planogram for this info.
5. Set the pegs. (try to count based on previous pegs set or pegs around it. ex. if a peg on the left is at 'K', start count from there.
6. Put up all the labels.
7. Clean, having a duster is quick if using liquid solution isn't necessary. Don't go gung ho and try to clean every nook and cranny.
8. Put up any signing.
9. Push the merch that you've took down.
10. Pull & Push batch like your momma just gave birth.

Your still fairly new to setting, so you shouldn't beat yourself up. I trained a few new plano tms and usually start off fairly slow, even after a few months. I find they struggle a lot at counting because there's so many pegs and figuring out how new fixtures/or fixtures they've never used before--are suppose to be set. If you have time, try to familiarize with all the different fixture. Once you've gained that experience and find what process work best for you, setting plano should be a lot quicker.


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 29, 2021)

OMGosh... thank you so much! I'm not new to setting anything but hell, I've asked the store's plano guys how tall a shelf is for measurements ( you said 76" )... they replied, "I don't know".


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 29, 2021)

It should be measured from the top of the shelf below to the top of the next shelf up. Although with the new paper pog layout, it should tell you exactly what notch to place the shelf in the gondola and no measuring is needed.

Personally, I've never measured shelves and always counted notches instead. *With the exception of high capacity shelving.*

Most commonly used notch heights for shelves:
10in = 8 notches
11.25in = 9 notches
12.5in = 10 notches
13.75in = 11 notches
15in = 12 notches


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 30, 2021)

Sorry but what are notches?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Sorry but what are notches?


Holes on the peg board?


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Mar 30, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Sorry but what are notches?



The metal holes where the shelves latched to (side of the pegboard)


----------



## JiJi (Mar 30, 2021)

TargetSigningHo said:


> The metal holes where the shelves latched to (side of the pegboard)


The POG should also say how many notches need to be inbetween shelves. It'll say "x inches (y notches)" 
I usually go by notch numbers since our measuring tapes go missing all the time.


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 3, 2021)

targetuser said:


> I’ve always measured from the top of the shelf to the top of the next shelf. Was I taught wrong? Lol.


Top to top. Youre correct.


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 3, 2021)

JiJi said:


> The POG should also say how many notches need to be inbetween shelves. It'll say "x inches (y notches)"
> I usually go by notch numbers since our measuring tapes go missing all the time.


If you know your ABC s and 123 s you should be fine!!


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 5, 2021)

TBH, you can count, but there are going to be times where what the POG says just will not work. When that's the case I take the product to make sure there is enough space and move as needed. There was one POG at xmas time where the whole damn thing (mostly peg hooks) needed reworked. Do the best that you can with what you've got, as close as possible, and make it look pretty. As long as it's looking pretty, the same products are displayed, and you can explain why you had to do it (99% chance no one will ask anyway), you're fine.


----------

